# 2 Watch Servicing Questions...



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

When my Seiko frenzy happened it soon became obvious that there were many places and people to get 30 year old Seikos repaired.

1. Where does everyone get their Russian watches serviced?

2. How often does a watch like my beloved Blue Angel need to be serviced?










Thanks!!!

DJ


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Any good watch repairer will be able to service it.

You will run into problems if parts are needed though. They are difficult to source and a replacement movement might be both easier and cheaper.

I don't believe in servicing watches unless they are broken, or keeping poor time.

ill-phill ( another forum member ) recommends a repairer in Basle for Russian watch repairs.

The details are on his website.


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

poljotseikoalphafan said:


> When my Seiko frenzy happened it soon became obvious that there were many places and people to get 30 year old Seikos repaired.
> 
> 1. Where does everyone get their Russian watches serviced?
> 
> ...


Noone knows of a good Russian Repair man in the US of A?


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

And in France maybe?

if anyone knows...


----------

